
Master/Slave Terminology Was Removed from Python Due to Association with Slavery - firic
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8x7akv/masterslave-terminology-was-removed-from-python-programming-language
======
limw
I agree.so ,we should delete the word from dictionary,sue those who dare say
the word,spy on everyone to find out who even dare to think about this word.

------
gscott
Same with computers

"Los Angeles officials have asked that manufacturers, suppliers and
contractors stop using the terms 'master' and 'slave' on computer equipment,
saying such terms are unacceptable and offensive."

[http://www.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/11/26/master.term.reut/](http://www.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/11/26/master.term.reut/)

------
comesee
The word kill is also pretty offensive. Police kill many people of color
daily. Slaves were killed by their owners. I think more inclusive verbs are
disable or quiesce.

------
informatimago
1984

